# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ερωτήσεις σχετικά με την αναπαραγώγη των γκούλντιαν

## Giorgos_finch

Καλησπέρα! Έχω δύο γκούλντιανς και θέλω να τα ζευγαρώσω. Χθες, τα είδα να χορεύουν με το αρσενικό να χοροπηδάει και το θηλυκό να κουνάει το κεφάλι του. Ξαφνικά όμως, το αρσενικό έφυγε και το θηλυκό έκανε γρήγορα τσίου, τσίου και κούναγε την ουρά του πάνω κάτω. Το θηλυκό δεν έδιωξε το αρσενικό, οπότε γιατί το αρσενικό έφυγε; Επίσης τα πουλιά δεν ζευγάρωσαν. Τι έγινε;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο! 

Όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις είναι το φυσιολογικό φλερτάρισμα που κάνουν μεταξύ τους. Το θηλυκό κούνησε την ουρά πάνω κάτω ως μία ένδειξη αποδοχής. Το ότι δεν ζευγάρωσαν, μπορεί να ήταν τυχαίο. Μπορεί να ξαφνιάστηκαν από κάτι, κάποια κίνηση ή ήχο και να σταμάτησαν. Σίγουρα είναι κάτι που θα επαναληφθεί!

----------


## Giorgos_finch

Σε ευχαριστώ! Όντος επαναλήφθηκε και σήμερα. Τώρα περιμένω να ξαναγίνει αλλά με ζευγάρωμα!! :Jumping0045:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι πολύ πιθανόν να έχει ήδη γίνει κανονικά! Κρατάει τόσο λίγο που μπορεί απλά να μην έχει τύχει να το δεις. Ειδικά μόλις ξυπνάνε  ::

----------


## Giorgos_finch

Επίσης, μιας και άνοιξα το θέμα, έχω ακούσει ότι τα γκούλντιανς είναι καλοί γονείς αν δεν ενοχληθούν. Τώρα όμως τις νύχτες του χειμώνα, εγώ τα βάζω μέσα για να μην κρυώνουν. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να αφήσουν τα αυγά τους επειδή αλλάζω θέση το κλουβί;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι Γιώργο. Γενικά όταν έχουμε αναπαραγωγή, δεν πειράζουμε τη θέση στο κλουβί παρά μόνο για πολύ σοβαρό λόγο. Αυτή η εποχή δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο για αναπαραγωγές, θα πιάσουν τα κρύα και οι γονείς θα δυσκολευτούν να κρατούν ζεστούς τους νεοσσούς. Η εποχή ξεκινάει από Μάρτιο- Απρίλιο και μετά.

----------


## Giorgos_finch

Εντάξει θα το έχω υπόψη μου! Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία! :Happy:

----------


## krisp

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο, καλωσόρισες!!

Η αναλογία ωρών φωτός στο Βόρειο Ημισφαίριο άρα και στη χώρα μας κάνει τα Gouldian να ξεκινάνε την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής γύρω στο Νοέμβριο-Δεκέμβριο, είναι απόλυτα λογικό, θα προσέξεις ότι το ράμφος του θηλυκού σου θα έχει μαυρίσει αρκετά και προφανώς ο αρσενικός θα της κάνει τον "χορό" του κλπ.. Σήμερα μόλις έσκασαν τα πρώτα μου αυγά για φέτος η συγκεκριμένη θηλυκιά ήρθε απλά λίγο πιο γρήγορα σε περίοδο αναπαραγωγής..
Το άλλο μου ζευγάρι, είναι σε προετοιμασία και θα το ενώσω σε λίγο...

Το μέσα-έξω είναι η χειρότερη μέθοδος, ειδικά για τα gouldian, η θερμοκρασία τους πέφτει απότομα, που τώρα ίσως, να μην συμβαίνει, θα συμβαίνει αρκετά περισσότερο αργότερα το χειμώνα.. Οποιαδήποτε ώρα και να βγάζεις τα πουλιά, η θερμοκρασία έξω θα είναι χαμηλότερη.. Και φυσικά ανάλογα με το χαρακτήρα του πουλιού μπορεί να σου πετάξει τα αυγά ή τα μικρά από τη φωλιά ή να τα παρατήσει...
Μόνιμα μέσα στο σπίτι, η θερμοκρασία θα είναι σταθερή, η ώρες φωτός αν ακολουθείς τις ώρες του ηλίου μια χαρά, συνθήκες ιδανικές για αναπαραγωγή...
Αυτό έκανα κι εγώ τα προηγούμενα χρόνια  και πίστεψε με, δεν είχα ποτέ, πέρα από κάποια νεογέννητα, απώλειες όσο τα είχα μέσα... Και μπορούν να μείνουν έξω άνετα από όταν τελειώσουν την πτερόροιά τους μέχρι να τα ξαναβάλεις για αναπαραγωγή....

Φέτος πήρα την απόφαση να τα αφήσω έξω, τα έχω ήδη σκεπάσει με νάιλον με τις φουσκάλες και ένα κομμάτι αφρολέξ από πάνω για θερμομόνωση και σκέφτομαι αργότερα να τα ενισχύσω με μια ακόμα στρώση... Βέβαια δεν έχω πολλές απαιτήσεις από αναπαραγωγές και θα τα έχω υπό συνεχή παρακολούθηση... Τώρα με τα φαινόμενα Ζορμπά κλπ παρόλο που ήταν προστατευμένα ήμουν κάθε τρεις και λίγο έξω να δω πως πάνε...
Για πρώτη φορά, αν βέβαια σου είναι δυνατό θα σου πρότεινα να τα έχεις μέσα και να μην τα ενοχλείς όσο γίνεται..

----------


## Giorgos_finch

Εντάξει, αν και για να πω την αλήθεια, και εγώ μέσα προσπαθούσα να τα ξεκινήσω, όμως όταν είναι μέσα στο σπίτι δεν κάνουν και πολλά πράγματα.... και στην φωλιά δεν δίνουν σημασία. Μόνο όταν είναι έξω μπαινοβγαίνουν στην φωλιά και μπορεί να βάλουν λίγο νήμα μέσα...

----------


## krisp

Πιθανόν όταν τα έχεις μέσα να τα βάζεις σε κάποιο λάθος σημείο ή σε βλέπουν πιο συχνά στο περιβάλλον τους, που λογικά δεν συμβαίνει έξω, τα πουλιά δεν νιώθουν τόσο άνετα και να παρατηρείς αυτή τη διαφορά στη συμπεριφορά.
Αν δεν παίρνει νήμα το αρσενικό, μπορεί να είναι νεαρό και άπειρο, συνήθως το βρίσκουν στην πορεία, φρόντισε όμως να κάνεις την αρχή στρώνοντας λίγες ίνες κοκκοφοίνικα στη φωλιά...

----------


## Giorgos_finch

Ίνες υπάρχουν μέσα στην φωλιά από όταν τα πουλιά είναι έξω. Μόνο που δεν τις έβαλε ο αρσενικός αλλά η θηλυκιά. Μάλλον ο αρσενικός είναι λίγο τεμπέλης...

----------


## krisp

Το αρσενικό χτίζει τη φωλιά και είναι και ένας τρόπος να προσελκύσει το θηλυκό, ξέρεις την ηλικία των πτηνών σου; Απ' ότι είδα σε φωτογραφία σου το θηλυκό έχει μάλλον κόκκινο δαχτυλίδι, άρα είναι του '18 και άρα νεαρό, θέλει προσοχή και όχι πολλές προσδοκίες.. Εκτός αν είναι πορτοκαλί το δαχτυλίδι..
Σε κάθε περίπτωση να έχει διαθέσιμο τσόφλι αυγού αφού το αποστειρώσεις, κόκαλο σουπιάς και άμμο με όστρακα. Μπορείς να του βάλεις και μία φορά την εβδομάδα συμπλήρωμα ασβεστίου σε δοσολογία όχι μεγαλύτερη της προτεινόμενης μέχρι να έρθει το πρώτο αβγό.

Το αρσενικό μάλλον δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις πόσο είναι...
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι άπειρο και γ' αυτό να μη χτίζει τη φωλιά...

----------


## Giorgos_finch

Το θηλυκό τον Δεκέμβριο κλίνει το 1 έτος της ζωής του. Το αρσενικό από όσο ξέρω είναι περίπου 2,5 χρονών. Ωστόσο τις πηγές ασβεστίου που μου αναφέρεις τις έχουν όλες.

----------


## krisp

Το θηλυκό είναι λίγο νεαρό, έχε το νου σου μην εκδηλώσει δυστοκία, τι διαστάσεις έχει το κλουβί;
Επιμένω γιατί γενικά ζορίζονται, ειδικά στο πρώτο αυγό και αν είναι και σε εξωτερικό χώρο η θερμοκρασία δεν βοηθάει..

----------


## Giorgos_finch

Το μήκος του κλουβιού είναι 59εκ. Επίσης, ξέχασα να αναφέρω κάτι σημαντικό: το πρώτο αυγό έχει γίνει. Μετά από λίγο το πετάξανε και τώρα είναι στο δεύτερο αυγό το οποίο είναι κάτω από ίνες και νήμα. :trash:

----------


## koukoulis

Δλδ η φωλιά δεν ειναι ήδη στρωμένη και τελειωμένη ώστε να πάψεις να τους έχεις διαθέσιμο το νήμα;

----------


## Giorgos_finch

Όχι. Έχουν λίγο νήμα κάτω κάτω. Πριν λίγο είδα τον αρσενικό να παίρνει νήμα και να το δίνει στο θηλυκό που ήταν μέσα στην φωλιά, αλλά μετά σταμάτησαν. Δηλαδή έχουν λίγο νήμα μέσα και είναι σαν να μην τα νοιάζει η τελειοποίηση της φωλιά.

----------


## Giorgos_finch

Επίσης, δεν κάνουν ένα αυγό κάθε πρωί, όπως θα έπρεπε. Και ούτε κλωσάνε τα αυγά.

----------


## krisp

Γιώργο, πες μας πότε έκανε το πρώτο αυγό, πότε το δεύτερο, αν έκανε σήμερα..
Επίσης, αν ο αρσενικός βάζει κι άλλο υλικό στη φωλιά και καλύψει κάποιο αυγό, φρόντισε να ξεθάψεις και να το φέρεις στην επιφάνεια..
Κατάλληλο υλικό για gouldian που κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά είναι οι ίνες κοκκοφοίνικα και όχι άλλα που κυκλοφορούν για άλλα είδη, όπως πχ νήμα για τα καναρίνια..
Αν η φωλιά έχει πολύ λίγο υλικό όπως λες, ειδικά στον πάτο, πρόσθεσε εσύ λίγο ώστε να καλυφθεί καλά..

----------


## Giorgos_finch

Το πρώτο το έκανε περίπου πριν 2 το πολύ 3 εβδομάδες πριν. Το δεύτερο το έκανε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα. Όσον αφορά το νήμα το κατάλαβα και εγώ πως δεν το προτιμάνε, για αυτό και το αφαίρεσα και μάζεψα ίνες από τους φοίνικες της γειτονιάς. Τώρα να ξεθάψω το αυγό λίγο δύσκολο γιατί όταν βάζω το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί, κάνουν σαν τρελά και φοβάμαι μην χτυπήσουν. Πάντος δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν συνεχίζουν την αναπαραγωγή κανονικά. :Confused0013:

----------


## krisp

Όχι από τους φοίνικες τους έξω, πιθανότατα να περιέχουν παράσιτα αν τους τα δώσεις έτσι...
Από κατάστημα θα ζητήσεις υλικό φωλιάς για εξωτικά-παραδείσια πουλιά...
Δεν κάνει το απλό για καναρίνια ούτε οι τρίχες, είναι ίνες κοκκοφοίνικα...
Η φωλιά είναι εσωτερική/ανοιχτού τύπου;
Για τα Gouldian είναι κακή επιλογή, θέλουν κλειστή οπωσδήποτε...
Αν δεν είναι κόπος βγάλε μας μια γενική φωτογραφία του κλουβιού για να εχουμε μια εικονα ώστε να σου δώσουμε ολοκληρωμένες συμβουλές και να μην τα πειραζεις καθε λιγο..

----------


## Giorgos_finch

Όταν έλεγα τρίχες εννοούσα ίνες. Τώρα η φωτογραφία(είναι λίγο πιο παλιά αλλά και τώρα το κλουβί έτσι είναι):

----------


## Giorgos_finch

Κάτω, κάτω αν παρατηρήσεις είναι και μερικές ίνες κοκοφοίνικα.(πλυμένες)

----------


## krisp

Λοιπόν, πρώτο και κυριότερο, αφαιρείς τις ίνες που έχεις βάλει, αδειάζεις και τη φωλιά και πετάς το παλιό αυγό και ψάχνεις να βρεις υλικό φωλιάς για παραδείσια.
Δεύτερο, φωλιά αυτή δεν είναι απαγορευτική, δεν είναι όμως καθόλου βολική για δύο λόγους:
α)Είναι σχετικά μικρή για gouldian που εκτός ότι δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα επιδέξια στο κτίσιμο, πολλές φορές πετούν έξω τα μικρά τους, άρα θέλουν φωλιές κλειστού τύπου, με μικρά ανοίγματα και πιο μεγάλες
β)Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάποια επέμβαση χωρίς να ενοχλείς αρκετά τα πουλιά
Μια άλλη παρατήρηση μου είναι ότι καλύτερα να τοποθετήσεις είτε δύο πατήθρες, κάθετα στο μήκος του κλουβιού, μία πάνω αριστερά, μία κάτω δεξιά(ή πάνω δεξιά/κάτω αριστερά) εκτός αν αφήσεις τρεις και τις βάλεις πάλι κάθετα στο μήκος, τις δυο στις πάνω γωνίες και μία κάτω στο κέντρο. Τόσο άκρη ίσα που να μην ακουμπάνε καθόλου οι ουρές των πουλιών όταν κάθονται στις πατήθρες και φυσικά να μην κουτσουλάν κάποιο σκεύος που θα είναι από κάτω...
Έτσι τα πουλιά θα έχουν όσο γίνεται, κάποιο περισσότερο χώρο να ανοίγουν τα φτερά τους και άρα θα αποκτήσουν καλύτερη φυσική κατάσταση..

----------


## Giorgos_finch

Εντάξει, ευχαριστώ!!

----------

